# cvsup Premature EOF from server



## axeexcess (Jul 6, 2010)

Just tried updating my ports tree with cvsup and I'm getting this:


```
Parsing supfile "/usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile"
Connecting to cvsup.freebsd.org
Connected to cvsup.freebsd.org
Premature EOF from server
```

Is anyone else getting this?


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 7, 2010)

Try one of the mirrors, perhaps?  Vide quoque sysutils/fastest_cvsup.

I would guess that even if it's not some temporary problem, that the number of client connexions is severely curtailed & the bandwidth likely quite limited to the central server.


----------

